# RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

*RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Huhu zusammen,
ich hatte mir für mein Asus crosshair vi Hero Wifi-Ac Mainboard + Ryzen 7 1800x den Flare X mit 3200mhz RAM gekauft. 

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich die DOCP Standard Einstellung im Bios übernehme, der PC kurz neustartet und ins System bootet, läuft das System auf 3200 Mhz mit den Timing 14-14-14-34.
Wenn ich ihn dann wirklich runter fahre, bootet er mal normal und mal gar nicht sondern fährt kurz wieder runter (lädt wahrscheinlich die default Einstellungen) und ist wieder auf 2400 Mhz eingestellt.
Die Flare X sind ja mit Samsung B-dies ausgestattet (zumindest liest man das überall). 

Sollte ich den Arbeitsspeicher wieder zurückgeben und mir ein Dual Rank kit mit 2666mhz holen, oder sollte ich den Speicher behalten in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann ein Bios Update kommt, welches dafür sorgt, dass die Speicheriegel konstant auf diesen Werten funktionieren. Für das Geld vom Flare X wollte ich auch die Leistung ja haben.
Muss man evt. nicht die Standard DOCP Einstellung verwenden sondern manuell und wenn ja, kann mir da wer helfen? Ich kenn mich damit absolut nicht aus....
Hab euch mal n Bild von der Einstellung geschickt.
Bios Version ist die aktuellste 1701.
Herzlichen Dank euch schonmal im Voraus 

LG 
Rebz95


----------



## HisN (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Warum stellst Du den Speicher nicht auf 2,9Ghz?


----------



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Naja um ehrlich zu sein, weil ich es zu schade finde soviel Geld für einen Speicher auszugeben, wo ich dann wenn ich ihn nicht auf den 3200 bzw überhaupt 3000mhz laufen lassen kann, auch ein 2666 mhz dual rank Kit nehmen könnt, was ja schneller sein soll (laut Berichten).
Ich habe im Bios einige Profile zusätzlich gefunden, da gab es eins was sich " 2x Samsung B-dies 3200Mhz" nannte oder so, die Latenzen sind jetzt noch niedriger und nach einigen herunterfahr und neustart Versuchen hat er bisher noch nicht zurückgestellt auf 2400mhz...


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Mach mal das Beta bios 3008 drauf dann sollte es laufen!


----------



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Leider ist grad mitten im Betrieb der Monitor ausgegangen, der PC lief noch bzw. die Lüfter etc gingen, aber Bild war einfach weg.... Hab dann einfach Ausschlater gedrückt und dann neugestartet und schwupp wieder auf 2400 mhz.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass durch dieses Samsung B-dies Profil die Voltage der VRam auf 1,45V oder so hoch gesetzt wurde, obwohl ja eigentlich auf dem Ram Stick steht 1,35V...
Jetzt hab ich das alte DOCP Profil wieder drinne mit 3200 mhz und dort auf 1,45V hochgestellt... Vielleicht läuft es jetzt.. Warum steht im Bios dass des Ding auf einal 1,48V nimmt, obwohl es vorher doch weniger genommen hat=?
Hat das irgendwelche negativen Folgen für meine Hardware?
Wo finde ich diese Version des Bios? Bei Asus auf der Seite ist nur die 1701 Version zu finden.


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

schau mal hier

ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread - Page 3055

hier noch meine bios einstellungen mit meinem 1700er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Vielen Dank zunächst für deine Hilfe. Aber das Bios ist erst 10 Tage oder so alt, verliert man dabei die Garantie, wenn man das Bios auf ein Beta Bios setzt? Wie findest du sie?
Außerdem Berichten einige in Foren, wie das System freezed oder crashed, insbesondere beim spielen... 
Aber dass wird mit der nächsten Stabile Bios Version von Asus doch dann laufen oder? Also wenn ich momentan noch warte und den RAM nicht zurück gebe, gibt es da hoffnung, dass ich irgedwann, wenn dann die neue stabile version vom Bios kommt, die 3200 mhz ohne probleme zu laufen bekomme?

Im Rog Forum selber berichten ja viele von dem Bios:
Crosshair VI Hero: UEFI build update thread - Page 163


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Also bei mir läuft das bios ohne Probleme. Hab ungefähr ne Woche gebraucht um die aktuelle Werte stable mit Prime zu bekommen. Bios Flash geschieht immer auf eigene Gefahr. Aber wenn es nicht gerade einen Stromausfall oä geben sollte dann kann da nichts schief laufen. Das Board hat aber glaube auch noch ein 2tes bios für den Notfall .


----------



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Weißt du ob es für den Arbeitsspeicher schlecht ist, wenn ich ihn von 1,35V wie angegeben mit 1,45V betreibe? Bzw. wofür sorgt das over volten bei Arbeitsspeichern eigentlich?


----------



## drstoecker (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Also gut ist es nicht unbedingt wenn der ram mit hoher Spannung läuft. Ich persönlich würde den auch nicht mit mehr als 1.4v betreiben. Man sollte auch berücksichtigen das der Speichercontroller in der cpu sitzt. Hast du eigentlich das xmp Profil geladen?


----------



## Rebz95 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten  Wo ist dieses Profil zu finden? Und kann man das Bios wieder zurücksetzten?


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Schau mal bei Foto 2 von mir docp Standard!


----------



## Rebz95 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Achso, jap, auf dem aller ersten Foto von mir ist ja ein Bild davon bzw. in den unteren der restliche Teil mit drauf. Also hab die Taktfrequenz jetzt auf 3066 runter geschraubt mit den DOCP Standard Einstellungen und bisher kam das "Kaltstart"Problem nicht wieder...


----------



## 4B11T (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Procodt manuell eingestellt?


----------



## Rebz95 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

@4B11T:
Was meinst genau damit? ich hab nichts selbst eingestellt wenn ich ehrlich bin, einfach das Profil von 3200 mhz geladen bei docp standard und auf 3066 die Taktfrequenz runter geschraubt.


----------



## 4B11T (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Dann wird das dein Problem schon lösen. Einstellung im Bios suchen und zwischen 48 und 80Ohm alle Stufen durchprobieren.


----------



## Rebz95 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Ich kenn mich damit leider gar nicht aus...


----------



## 4B11T (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Das ging uns allen mal so, mit dem Unterschied, dass die ersten BIOS Versionen bei Ryzen Release noch nicht mal die ganzen Einstelloptionen bereitgestellt haben.

Du lädst dein 3200er DOCP (XMP) Profil und suchst dann im BIOS die Termination Widerstände und probierst bei ProcODT 48Ohm, dann 53Ohm usw. bis 80Ohm. einige Stufen werden gar nicht booten, einige werden booten und eine Stufe wird für dauerhafte Stabilität sorgen.


----------



## Rebz95 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: RAM läuft nicht auf 3200 mhz was machen?*

Vielen herzlichen Dank zunächst für deine Hilfe 
damit läuft der Ram dann auch stabil auf 3200 mhz und hat dieses "Kaltstart" Problem nicht mehr?
Weiß man denn, wie lange Asus in der Regel braucht, bis sie eine neue Bios Version hochladen werden? Das 3008 Bios (Beta Bios) scheint ja schon sehr vortgeschritten zu sein. Wenn ich das recht gelesen habe, dann soll dieses Problem mit dem zurücksetzten der Einstellungen beim 3008 Bios Update weg sein. Da gibts doch bestimmt Hoffnungen, dass es beim nächsten offiziellen Bios Update dann so mit integriert ist, oder?

Dann sollte der Arbeitsspeicher ja sofort funktionieren, oder, weil die Flare X sind ja extra für die Ryzen Serie konzipiert mein ich bzw. laufen tut mein System ja mit 3200 mhz im Standard Profil, ledigleich nach einem späteren anschalten des PC's failed er mit dem Start und lädt ja die 2400 mhz Einstellung zurück. 

Wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin, probiere ich ihn erneut hochzufahren. Heute Morgen ging der Start mit der jetzigen Einstellung von 3066 mhz problemlos.
Wenn er nachher die 3066 mhz auch wieder zurück auf 2400 mhz stellt, dann probiere ich definitiv aus, die 3200 mhz mit verschiedenen Ohm Einstellungen.
Vielen lieben Dank


----------

